# Classification



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Shouldn't I have received a new classification today and please don't let Neil make it up?:evilgrin:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

You're all set Rage.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Well thank you.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Shouldn't that be "Hall of Shame"? :lol:

Come to think of it, where's my athletic
supporter, er, I mean my official
DBSTalk 'Supporter' designation???


Nickster


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Sorry 'bout that Nick, I just added it


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Rage!, you're in the Hall of FAME now also!!!


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I think I'm about ready to retire. I get sick of the BS and not in a good mood.

There is a beep (screechy sounding) coming from inside my tower
today and never heard it before until the PC was about to freeze up before and now it sounds off ever few mins. What the heck could it be?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Don't leave Rage! If you could record the beep and post it (or email a SMALL file to me - [email protected] ) it would help me tell what it is.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2002)

It was a cell phone that was in the same direction as my tower that I wasn't aware of that was beeping because it had a message. However, this PC makes the same kind of beeping sound when it freezes up sometimes. Or perhaps they were both beeping but I don't hear it at the moment.


----------

